# Are frogs next?



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

Scientists Urge Ban On Salamander Imports To U.S. To Keep Fungus At Bay : The Two-Way : NPR


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Bd is already here in the Americas, so that ship has already sailed, and it would make no sense to ban the import of frogs to prevent its spread. So far, the article linked above mentions only the fire-bellied newt and the Vietnamese salamander as the primary carriers, with no indication that frogs have been fingered as asymptomatic carriers. It seems unlikely that they would ban the import of frogs unless they were identified as carriers of Bsal. That's not impossible, but it doesn't appear to be within the scope of the article, at least.


----------

